# Ipod non reconnu sur windows et Itunes



## Gaigo (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,


Je me suis inscrit sur votre support pour avoir des renseignements.
La question auquel j'aimerai être renseigné et celle qui suit :

*" Comment se fait-il que mon Ipod Nano chromatique, ne soit pas reconnu par windows et Itunes8 lorsque je le branche sur mon ordinateur ?".*
*
Les précisions:*
- Itunes 8 à jour.
- Je signale que mon Ipod auquel je fait l'objet d'un achat, a subit un défaut de fabrique. C'est-à-dire :
Que lorsque je l'ai acheté, et bien j'ai voulu mettre des musiques, opération qui à bien réussi. Mais lorsque j'allume celui-ci le son ne sortait pas. Le lendemain, j'avais été voir un technicien à la Fnac, il m'a bien confirmé que mon produit avait un problème. Et vu que ce jour était un dimanche, les entrées d'achats étaient fermées, donc je n'ai pu échanger mon Ipod grâce à la garantit. Plus tard, j'ai mit une vidéo même si je savais que le son ne fonctionnait pas. Ce clip Vidéo à bien été installé, mais lorsque je fais lecture à partir de l'Ipod, et bien directement l'ipod s'est mit à planté...

Et le truc nouveau aussi, c'est lorsque je branche mon Ipod il n'ai plus reconnu sur mon ordinateur, même par le logiciel. Et quandje veux débrancher l'Ipod il se plante !


Voilà, je vous ai peut-être embrouillé avec mes histoires, mais la question est toujours celle qui est écrite en italique & en gras.

Je remercie ceux qui pourront m'éclaircir.
Cordialement.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Salut !

Renvoie ton Ipod à la Fnac. Ils te l'échangeront de suite si tu l'as acheté il y a moins de 14 jours.


----------



## Gaigo (17 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour !

J'ai fait comme tu m'as demandé Khyu (non, plus sérieusement, vu que j'avais acheté le produit samedi, je devais y aller pour aujourd'hui ). La madame m'a échangé l'Ipod, testé sur le tas et tout marché ! Je l'ai aussi testé chez moi bien entendu en revenant, et ça marche, je suis donc très content !

Dans la foulée, je lui avait demandé comment que faisaient les gens en càs ou ils achetèrent leurs Ipod 2 semaines avant Noël (car la garantie et valable pour 2 semaines). Elle ma dit : "Ne vous inquietez pas, même sur le papier il est inscrit qu'il est valable que deux semaines, on vous échange le produit même après le nouvelle ans) d'un coté ils sontpas bête, car ils savent bien que il y a les fêtes et que des personnes achètent les cadeaux bien avant .. Ca m'a quand même rassuré sur le coup ....

Bref, je vous ai peut-être raconté ma life mais ça vous informe ! 

Cordialement,
Gaiigo.


----------

